# Looking for an Italian Resturant in Chicago



## J.Bachrach (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm headed to Chicago in a few weeks with my girlfriend and want to take her to a nice Italian resturant. I'm going to spring this trip on her as a surprise. We have been to Chicago numerous times but have yet to find that "special place". Looking for a nice romantic place with great food in the Downtown area. A mid level price around $20 a plate would be good. Also, are there are any places to enjoy a nice cigar and some drinks after dinner? I know that after the 1st of the year there is no smoking inside establishments. 

Please give me some recommendations for where we should go? A short taxi ride/walk from the Streeterville area would be great. Thanks all.

:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Not even close to downtown, but Carlos and Clara turned me on to Francesco's Hole in the wall.
It's in Northbrook, but worth the drive.
http://search.cityguide.aol.com/chicago/restaurants/francescos-hole-in-the-wall/v-108352317
http://chicago.citysearch.com/profile/3473035/


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I went to a place called Maggiano's not to long ago that was really good.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

There is this awesome little Italian place called uh.........The Olive Garden
:r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

My top choices would require a taxi ride:
Mia Francesca
Think Cafe
Caro Mio (this is probably the furthest from downtown)
Erba (right in my neighborhood)

Downtown:
Cafe Spiaggia (good, but I thought had too much of a big/chain feeling)
Volare (I haven't been but my wife says it's awesome)

Also downtown, again only my wife has been, she vaguely remembers them being good:
Rosebud
Buca di Beppo

If you change your mind and want Steak, Saloon is really good and a bit off the beaten path (but very near where it sounds like you'll be).

For a cigar, your only choice is a B&M - Iwan Ries or Jack Schwartz.


----------



## J.Bachrach (Dec 14, 2007)

Bam-Bam

Really? Olive Garden, that's the best you could come up with? That's not even Italian, right?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

p.s. - if you want to really impress her (and blow your budget big time), take her to Everest (not Italian, and you would need to make a reservation today)


----------



## J.Bachrach (Dec 14, 2007)

mmblz said:


> p.s. - if you want to really impress her (and blow your budget big time), take her to Everest (not Italian, and you would need to make a reservation today)


I read a review on Everest. Sounds great but like you said pricey. I was just looking at the Mia Francesca and Valore sites. Both look to be about what I'm looking for. Good food, decent price, great atmosphere. Thanks for all of great help.


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

All the suggestions are great. I guess if I had to add another one I'd say the Italian Village. Go to the second floor dining area. 
If you get a chance please stop by and see us. If you need any directions or have any questions you can give us a buzz at: 888-733-5225

Have fun in Chicago.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## J.Bachrach (Dec 14, 2007)

JackSchwartz said:


> All the suggestions are great. I guess if I had to add another one I'd say the Italian Village. Go to the second floor dining area.
> If you get a chance please stop by and see us. If you need any directions or have any questions you can give us a buzz at: 888-733-5225
> 
> Have fun in Chicago.
> ...


I just looked at the Jack Schwartz website. Very nice site with some great product. I'm going to try to make it by your place. If I make it I'll ask for you. I'll be coming into town the 17th of April. Thanks for your help Eric.


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. Definitely stop by if you have some free time. I'm originally from Michigan and am a big Tigers fan.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Downtown:
> Cafe Spiaggia (good, but I thought had too much of a big/chain feeling)


:tpd:I really liked Cafe Spiaggia. If you wanna go upscale a bit you can eat downstairs at Spiaggia.

Thornton's on The River is also great.....at least it was last time I went.


----------



## J.Bachrach (Dec 14, 2007)

JackSchwartz said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Definitely stop by if you have some free time. I'm originally from Michigan and am a big Tigers fan.


Very cool. The season should be a good. The tickets are going like crazy after Cabrera/Willis joined the team. I have a package so I'm one of the lucky ones. I was also lucky to get Opening Day tickets with my package.

Are you a converted Cubs or Sox's fan? I'm a big fan of the Cubs, so I'm going to catch a game while in town.


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

Try this spots:
A Tavola: Barolo braised short ribs
2148 W. Chicago
Chicago, IL 
773-276-7567 

Francesca's on Taylor: capellacci de Zucca
-1400 W. Taylor
Chicago, IL 
312-829-2828

-1039 W Bryn Mawr
Chicago, IL 60660
773-506-9261 

Francesco's on Forno
1576 N Milwaukee Ave
Chicago, IL 60622
773-770-0184 

La Bocca Della Verita: Mediterrainian Silver Bass & Spaghetti Alla Carbonara
4618 N. Lincoln
Chicago, IL 
773-784-6222


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

sgt_etool said:


> La Bocca Della Verita: Mediterrainian Silver Bass & Spaghetti Alla Carbonara
> 4618 N. Lincoln
> Chicago, IL
> 773-784-6222


Another one in my neighborhood.
I thought it was good but not great. I'm pretty sure Pizza D.O.C is owned by the same people and it is better IMHO - just a couple blocks away on Lawrence (it's NOT just a pizza place)...


----------



## J.Bachrach (Dec 14, 2007)

olotti said:


> I went to a place called Maggiano's not to long ago that was really good.


Thanks for the rec. We have been to Maggiano's in Troy,MI which is really good. I'm thinking it's the same company but I could be wrong? Thanks again.

Where in MI are you?


----------



## J.Bachrach (Dec 14, 2007)

mmblz said:


> Another one in my neighborhood.
> I thought it was good but not great. I'm pretty sure Pizza D.O.C is owned by the same people and it is better IMHO - just a couple blocks away on Lawrence (it's NOT just a pizza place)...


Wow. Thanks again. I'm leaning heavily towards Mia Francesca at this point. However, Volare looks like a great place. I saw Rosebud previous to this posting which also looks good. So many great places to go! I'll let you know what I decide on.

I really appreciate yours and everyone's help. Thanks.


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

J.Bachrach said:


> Wow. Thanks again. I'm leaning heavily towards Mia Francesca at this point. However, Volare looks like a great place. I saw Rosebud previous to this posting which also looks good. So many great places to go! I'll let you know what I decide on.
> 
> I really appreciate yours and everyone's help. Thanks.


Rosebud is a nice place...don't know about the Chicago place but the Schaumburg one is an awesome place..and the food.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Definitely stop by if you have some free time. *I'm originally from Michigan and am a big Tigers fan*.


I knew I liked you Eric!


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I knew I liked you Eric!


Tom, what's up, you a Tigers fan too?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> Tom, what's up, you a Tigers fan too?


I am, Eric, I grew up on the West side of Detroit with a Dad who was a Tigers fan and a Blackhawks fan....go figure! :r


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I am, Eric, I grew up on the West side of Detroit with a Dad who was a Tigers fan and a Blackhawks fan....go figure! :r


Nice, I'm from Marquette up in da UP. My wife's from the Wyandotte area just south of Detroit. 
Gotta admit, I've always been a Red Wings fan; but ever since we've moved here I've adopted the Blackhawks. I'll be cheering for the Hawks the last two games they have against the Wings.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> Nice, I'm from Marquette up in da UP. My wife's from the Wyandotte area just south of Detroit.
> Gotta admit, I've always been a Red Wings fan; but ever since we've moved here I've adopted the Blackhawks. I'll be cheering for the Hawks the last two games they have against the Wings.


They need to win out to have an outside chance of making the playoffs. Babcock has said that he will rest some of his players if the Wings clinch home ice, so hopefully Henrick and Pavel will get a night off.


----------

